# Moving to Portland. Bike Clubs?



## Antonelli

Can anybody recommend some bike clubs based in Portland? I'd like to start racing with one when I move up there this spring. Or maybe direct me to a website with a list of race-oriented clubs? I've googled but haven't been lucky.

I know the commuting and cylcocross scenes are great there, but how is the road scene? Are there many regular roadies out there? Does a little rain stop everyone from going out for a ride? Does it downpour or is it light enough to ride safely?

Thanks


----------



## bismo37

The rain doesn't stop the road riding. It's year-round here. Most just use fendered bikes. The rain is usually just a drizzle or misting, but it can sometimes fall more steadily. Quality raingear is a must. 

Depending on when you get here, I'd recommend showing up here in the Spring ( Masters and Womens Cycling Races at PIR | RaceMondayNight.com ) and meeting other racing types. It's a Monday night race series held on a closed track. 

The road scene is alive and well. Lots of teams and events in Oregon. Not sure where you are with your racing so hard to make recommendations. 

OBRA: Oregon Bicycle Racing Association
Mt Hood Cycling Classic 2012 | Road Bike Race in Oregon

Ask an LBS about specifics for the racing scene. Many have great teams.

This website BikePortland.org give lots of links to Portland-based cycling... links to clubs, shops, organizations, news, etc. Lots of links on the right hand column. Lower down are clubs.

This should give you a starting point.


----------



## Wookiebiker

Antonelli said:


> Can anybody recommend some bike clubs based in Portland? I'd like to start racing with one when I move up there this spring. Or maybe direct me to a website with a list of race-oriented clubs? I've googled but haven't been lucky.
> 
> I know the commuting and cylcocross scenes are great there, but how is the road scene? Are there many regular roadies out there? Does a little rain stop everyone from going out for a ride? Does it downpour or is it light enough to ride safely?
> 
> Thanks


There are a lot of clubs in the area, each with different goals. Some have race teams others do not. Some are race only teams.

Most of the teams have "Meet/Greet the team" rides, of which most have already have happened...but many will allow people to come out for a ride to see what the team is about and whether they think they would be a good fit with them or not. Most of the teams you have to be asked to join (as some are CAT 1/2 teams...others have a wider spectrum of racer levels)...but some are kind of join the club and if you want to...race for them as well (Portland Velo and Team Oregon are probably the easiest and largest teams in the area to join).

PIR is a good place to start as most of the local teams have representation there and it's a pretty open race...though races don't start until April. If you go there and race unattached...and do well...chances are some of the teams will ask you to join at some point.

The first road races of the year start the end of February and the single day races are usually over by the end of May...with Stage Races and Crits taking over June-August. There is also the track out at Alpenrose if you want to race there.

As for the rain...

It's been a pretty dry winter so far...last year was really bad and continued through mid June. Most of the time the rain is light but constant...but can be heavy at times. Good rain gear helps, but you can get by with some bib knickers, base layers, jerseys, good gloves, bootie covers and a windbreaker type jacket as it doesn't get super cold here.

Fenders are a definite "Need" here as they both make the rain riding experience better...but also makes it better for those around here...use an extended flap as well to help those around you from getting plastered by water from your rear tire.

The weather usually is hit/miss in April, May and June but turns really, really nice in July, August and September.


----------



## Antonelli

Thanks bismo and wookie. Lots of good info! Is the fender thing pretty much an obligation for group riding? Will people hate me for not having fenders?

I'll be there by spring time. Can't wait..


----------



## bismo37

Antonelli said:


> Thanks bismo and wookie. Lots of good info! Is the fender thing pretty much an obligation for group riding? Will people hate me for not having fenders?
> 
> I'll be there by spring time. Can't wait..


Yes... fenders really are a part of good group-ride etiquette during the rainy months. No one will want to ride behind your rooster tail of water. Not to mention you will get soaked and filthy without fenders. Fenders keep you, your ride partners and your bike cleaner and drier. During a race... different story.


----------



## Argentius

They won't hate you -- they just won't let you ride with them.

Fenders are a KEY part of the PacNW.

One thing that is hard to explain to non-northwesterners is what we mean by saying it is always wet here:

The actual TOTAL VOLUME of rain is not excessive. 35-odd inches per year, so, less than, say, Chicago or something.

But, there is so much cloud cover, and such consistent drizzle, that the roads take a long, LONG time to dry out. Also, there are lots of trees and greenery, so you get a constant mix of pine needles, dirt, everything else on the road.

Good fenders -- very low, with a mudflap -- will cut the buildup of this crap by like three quarters.

You'll have plenty of days of riding that are just beautiful -- and, with fenders and the right kit, it is not really all that bad. I'd rather ride in 55 degrees than 85 degrees, personally. 

I'd say I ride a bike with fenders for 35 weeks a year.



Antonelli said:


> Thanks bismo and wookie. Lots of good info! Is the fender thing pretty much an obligation for group riding? Will people hate me for not having fenders?
> 
> I'll be there by spring time. Can't wait..


----------



## mtnroadie

Portlandia bike clip - YouTube


----------



## jprv4pilot

Team Oregon is a very friendly team to ride with. Team Oregon also sponsors the Monday night PIR races


----------



## bahueh

*if new guys show up..*



Argentius said:


> They won't hate you -- they just won't let you ride with them.
> 
> Fenders are a KEY part of the PacNW.
> 
> One thing that is hard to explain to non-northwesterners is what we mean by saying it is always wet here:
> 
> The actual TOTAL VOLUME of rain is not excessive. 35-odd inches per year, so, less than, say, Chicago or something.
> 
> But, there is so much cloud cover, and such consistent drizzle, that the roads take a long, LONG time to dry out. Also, there are lots of trees and greenery, so you get a constant mix of pine needles, dirt, everything else on the road.
> 
> Good fenders -- very low, with a mudflap -- will cut the buildup of this crap by like three quarters.
> 
> You'll have plenty of days of riding that are just beautiful -- and, with fenders and the right kit, it is not really all that bad. I'd rather ride in 55 degrees than 85 degrees, personally.
> 
> I'd say I ride a bike with fenders for 35 weeks a year.


during a rain ride with no fenders, we put them at the back and ask that they stay there.
not exactly a formula for getting to know people in the group...


----------



## Argentius

Yeah... sitting 'em at the back beats their whale tail, though.




bahueh said:


> during a rain ride with no fenders, we put them at the back and ask that they stay there.
> not exactly a formula for getting to know people in the group...


----------



## Antonelli

Gah. I just got a 6.9 SSL. I wonder how that'll look with fenders on it, or if there are any that will fit. I have no experience with them. Well, I will have to make some adjustments for sure.. coming from warm Phoenix.


----------



## mcsqueak

Antonelli said:


> Gah. I just got a 6.9 SSL. I wonder how that'll look with fenders on it, or if there are any that will fit. I have no experience with them. Well, I will have to make some adjustments for sure.. coming from warm Phoenix.


Get some SKS Race Blades or similar. Slap 'em on when you need them, and then just remove them after the ride. Not the prettiest option, but they work well if you don't have a dedicated rain bike.


----------



## Lazy Spinner

Start liking regular maintainence as well. The wet and grimy roads will throw a lot of crap on your frame and drivetrain. I'll at least hose off my bikes after each ride, clean my rims and brake pads (Kool Stop Salmons - trust me, you'll want them), and give the drivetrain a proper cleaning and lubing.

A dedicated rain bike is a solid investment if you can afford one. Lots of riders up here have an alloy frame with mid-range components, dependable wheels, and fenders permanently mounted for our nine months of liquid sunshine.


----------



## Argentius

Crud roadracer: Crud

I have no affiliation with these guys other then they are very popular in the PacNW. Best coverage and performance of the temporary / strap-on type fenders and work well with low-clearance / race-type bikes.

Not as good as a full fender, but good enough.



Antonelli said:


> Gah. I just got a 6.9 SSL. I wonder how that'll look with fenders on it, or if there are any that will fit. I have no experience with them. Well, I will have to make some adjustments for sure.. coming from warm Phoenix.


----------



## Jaybo

*Really?*



Argentius said:


> They won't hate you -- they just won't let you ride with them.
> 
> Fenders are a KEY part of the PacNW.
> 
> One thing that is hard to explain to non-northwesterners is what we mean by saying it is always wet here:
> 
> The actual TOTAL VOLUME of rain is not excessive. 35-odd inches per year, so, less than, say, Chicago or something.
> 
> But, there is so much cloud cover, and such consistent drizzle, that the roads take a long, LONG time to dry out. Also, there are lots of trees and greenery, so you get a constant mix of pine needles, dirt, everything else on the road.
> 
> Good fenders -- very low, with a mudflap -- will cut the buildup of this crap by like three quarters.
> 
> You'll have plenty of days of riding that are just beautiful -- and, with fenders and the right kit, it is not really all that bad. I'd rather ride in 55 degrees than 85 degrees, personally.
> 
> I'd say I ride a bike with fenders for 35 weeks a year.


The climate here is WET and MISERABLE for 8 months a year. This winter has been sweet but most years suck monkey balls. 

I would rather have 85 and sunny but each to their own. It is a neat area and a cool city but the weather is marginal.


----------



## maximum7

I agree. Our weather here seems to be getting worse. Seemed like every weekend last summer there was a chance of rain. 

If you have to strap on fenders to you frame, make sure you put some tape underneath the mounting area first. One ride and your clear coat will be marred.
Look for a used beater bike for the rain. You'll avoid rock chips, scratches, and extra wear on your drive train..

Welcome to Portland.


----------



## Argentius

*Yeah, really.*

Bah, nonsense! Go back to LA or something. 

I'm actually leaving the PacNW soon, and I'll miss it.

Let me tell you, this is one of the bestest weather areas in the country, outside of the bay area, atmo:

Look, you can basically ride year-round. It only snows infrequently, maybe 6 days every other year.

Summers are fan-fricking-tastic. Warm enough, but, never really HOT, moderate humidity, not many bugs. If you've ever lived somewhere like DC or Atlanta, this will be the best thing in the universe.

Rain depends upon your perspective. I enjoy it. It keeps the air quality great and the atmosphere peaceful. It's not some kind of pouring, dumping mess most of the time -- there are no thunderstorms, really. It's just a constant, light drizzle.

Some people -- I suppose like you -- find this utterly depressing. I can't blame you, but don't agree.



Jaybo said:


> The climate here is WET and MISERABLE for 8 months a year. This winter has been sweet but most years suck monkey balls.
> 
> I would rather have 85 and sunny but each to their own. It is a neat area and a cool city but the weather is marginal.


----------



## Jaybo

A little secret: Portland sucks. Welcome to Portland


----------



## Wookiebiker

Jaybo said:


> A little secret: Portland sucks. Welcome to Portland


I'm not really fond of Portland...But I love the suburbs of Portland, especially the west side 

Sounds like you had a bad experience here, it's definitely not for everybody, but it far from Sucks! Such is life I guess :aureola:


----------



## Antonelli

I just got back from Portland. I spent four days there looking for places to buy and it never got above 40F the entire time.

I honestly don't think I can live there. I tried to tell myself I could do it, but I can't. I'm going to be a pu$$y and back out. I love riding too much and want to be able to do it year-round. If it's wet & soggy 8-9 months out of the year, I just don't see how that's going to be possible. And thinking about having to wear all of the rain gear, fenders, debris, daily bike cleaning, etc... I can't warm up to that idea.

The reality of it sunk in while I was sitting in my hotel room in downtown and staring out the window. It was so demotivating. It made me feel like doing NOTHING but sleep. And while looking up at the clouds, I felt this heavy wave of depression wash over me... like I was being suffocated by a thick gray blanket. How do you guys deal with this day after day???

Tomorrow I'll contact my real estate agent in Portland and let her know. I'm already looking for places in San Diego. It's too bad it didn't work out


----------



## maximum7

Sorry to hear, but I don't blame you. 

Portland's weather is terrible. Sure you'll get a nice summer day here and there and those days are un-beatable, but the last couple of years they seem to get less. 
There are no seasons here anymore. It's seems to blur together at 50 degrees (+/- 10 degrees) and rain all year around. 
Last summer it seemed like they said chance of rain for every weekend forecast. 


Good luck in San Diego.


----------



## Wookiebiker

maximum7 said:


> Sorry to hear, but I don't blame you.
> 
> Portland's weather is terrible. Sure you'll get a nice summer day here and there and those days are un-beatable, but the last couple of years they seem to get less.
> There are no seasons here anymore. It's seems to blur together at 50 degrees (+/- 10 degrees) and rain all year around.
> Last summer it seemed like they said chance of rain for every weekend forecast.
> 
> 
> Good luck in San Diego.


Seriously???

Having lived here for the last 11 years that's not the truth at all. Yea, the winters are harder than places in the Southwest...but not nearly as hard as other areas.

It's not an endless blurring of 50 degree (+/- 10 degree days)...not even close...Well from late October to March it is for the most part, which is about 5 months out of the year, but from that point on it gets a whole lot better.

In fact November and December were very dry this year and lead to a lot of ride time with no rain. I've only had to break out my rain bike twice so far this year...though it looks like winter finally showed up and it will likely be out for the next two months or so.

However...April and May are hit and miss (i.e a few days a week of rain, it just depends on which days the rain decides to fall on) with temps usually in the low to upper 60's.

The summers are probably the best anywhere in the United States...not too hot, not cold, dry and not humid.

By Mid June it's usually in the 70's every day and dry from there until early October. Temps in July and August are usually in the upper 70's to low 80's and we might have a hot streak of 90 degree temps for a week or so in there.

The simple fact is "Antonelli" happened to be here when a Winter storm came through and we had snow on the ground for a couple of days...which is fairly normal year to year in January. A couple days with snow in the morning that melts off by the end of the day. Yesterday we had 2" of snow in my front yard in the morning and it was 54 degrees by the end of the day.

It's not for everybody, especially those used to Southern California or Arizona weather in the winter...but it's far from unlivable. Riding in the rain when it's mid 50's out actually isn't that bad at all and in a group can actually be fun (assuming everybody has their fenders on).


----------



## RRRoubaix

Maybe it's just as well, since Antonelli was loathe to desecrate his bicycle by putting -EEK!- _fenders_ on!
:lol:

Now that I'm in Seattle, I'm very sad I left my beloved Portland. :cryin:


----------



## Wookiebiker

RRRoubaix said:


> Maybe it's just as well, since Antonelli was loathe to desecrate his bicycle by putting -EEK!- _fenders_ on!
> :lol:
> 
> Now that I'm in Seattle, I'm very sad I left my beloved Portland. :cryin:


True...It's not like we need any more California imports around here :mad2: ...it's bad enough already with the ones we have as they slow traffic to a crawl when it rains, and crash their cars (and others) when it snows! :idea:

Typical PNW conversations when the weather turns bad


----------



## cda 455

Antonelli said:


> Can anybody recommend some bike clubs based in Portland? I'd like to start racing with one when I move up there this spring. Or maybe direct me to a website with a list of race-oriented clubs? I've googled but haven't been lucky.
> 
> I know the commuting and cylcocross scenes are great there, but how is the road scene? Are there many regular roadies out there? Does a little rain stop everyone from going out for a ride? Does it downpour or is it light enough to ride safely?
> 
> Thanks





Antonelli said:


> I just got back from Portland. I spent four days there looking for places to buy and it never got above 40F the entire time.
> 
> I honestly don't think I can live there. I tried to tell myself I could do it, but I can't. I'm going to be a pu$$y and back out. I love riding too much and want to be able to do it year-round. If it's wet & soggy 8-9 months out of the year, I just don't see how that's going to be possible. And thinking about having to wear all of the rain gear, fenders, debris, daily bike cleaning, etc... I can't warm up to that idea.
> 
> The reality of it sunk in while I was sitting in my hotel room in downtown and staring out the window. It was so demotivating. It made me feel like doing NOTHING but sleep. And while looking up at the clouds, I felt this heavy wave of depression wash over me... like I was being suffocated by a thick gray blanket. How do you guys deal with this day after day???
> 
> Tomorrow I'll contact my real estate agent in Portland and let her know. I'm already looking for places in San Diego. It's too bad it didn't work out


Where were you moving from and why were you moving?


When I moved from San Diego to Boise it was a big culture shock that took me two years to get over. My wife and I moved because we didn't want to raise kids in a big city rat race.

I was used to 300 days of sunshine a year. Basically having just two seasons: Spring and Summer. Now I deal with the four seasons. But I still ride year-round. 

The motivation for making it work was the environment we wanted for our kids. If we didn't have kids we wouldn't have left.

What I called home for almost 25 years, San Diego, I could never move back. It wasn't until I moved out of the rat race that I realized what a hectic life living in a big city was.


----------



## mcsqueak

Wookiebiker said:


> True...It's not like we need any more California imports around here :mad2: ...it's bad enough already with the ones we have as they slow traffic to a crawl when it rains, and crash their cars (and others) when it snows! :idea:


Yeah, if our "bad weather" scares off people from moving here, so be it! We have enough imports as it is. 

I dislike riding in the rain, and only do it reluctantly or if I get caught out in it mid-ride. That being said, I can ride all the time starting basically in April all the way through October without really worrying too much about the rain. It's rare that it'll piss all day like what is going on now, more of come-and-go showers.

People who say it rains all summer must have selective memory. This summer was great, and so was the fall! I was out riding basically every weekend until last week. Two weeks ago it was so nice I didn't even need a jacket!

But I guess to each their own. I'll take the "bad" weather as a tradeoff for great areas to ride in.


----------



## bismo37

mcsqueak said:


> I'll take the "bad" weather as a tradeoff for great areas to ride in.


word.


----------



## maximum7

> It's not an endless blurring of 50 degree (+/- 10 degree days)...not even close...Well from late October to March it is for the most part, which is about 5 months out of the year, but from that point on it gets a whole lot better..


First it's "not even close" 
Then it's...




> However...April and May are hit and miss (i.e a few days a week of rain, it just depends on which days the rain decides to fall on) with temps usually in the low to upper 60's


How is 50's +/- 10 degrees not even close to low 60's?
And don't forget June is rained out all through the Rose Festival. I would know it's my birthday month and I've been foiled time and time again trying to do anything outdoorsy.



> People who say it rains all summer must have selective memory


This was acutally one of the coolest summers on record. I don't think we ever hit 100 and we had the least amount of 90 degree days during "summer" in a long time. 

It's basically the same temps all year around. I can't remember how many times I'd watch the forecast the nite before and hear them say only a very slight chance of rain, to wake up to pouring rain. 

I'm from MN. At least you knew that summers were hot and dry and that winters were cold and snow. None of this well it might not rain today, but it could. But it isn't right now, but it will be halfway through my ride on my good bike. 

Antonelli, 
I'm sorry that Portland didn't work out for you. While I don't know you, I'll say Portland lost out on gaining another cyclist.


----------



## Antonelli

cda 455 said:


> Where were you moving from and why were you moving?
> 
> 
> When I moved from San Diego to Boise it was a big culture shock that took me two years to get over. My wife and I moved because we didn't want to raise kids in a big city rat race.
> 
> I was used to 300 days of sunshine a year. Basically having just two seasons: Spring and Summer. Now I deal with the four seasons. But I still ride year-round.
> 
> The motivation for making it work was the environment we wanted for our kids. If we didn't have kids we wouldn't have left.
> 
> What I called home for almost 25 years, San Diego, I could never move back. It wasn't until I moved out of the rat race that I realized what a hectic life living in a big city was.


I'm from Phoenix. I've spent almost all my life in the desert and heat and I'm sick of it. My body feels fried. I wanted some place bicycle-friendly, liberal-minded, and clean. Portland seemed like a good choice, as I have some family up there too. I've been there during the winter, but this recent trip was different for some reason. I'm fine with rain, but day after day feels crushing for the morale.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

*Argentius leaving?*



Argentius said:


> I'm actually leaving the PacNW soon, and I'll miss it.like.


Whoa! I've been off RBR for a while and come back to find Arg leaving the evergreen state? I thought you just got into a house here?


----------



## Wookiebiker

ChilliConCarnage said:


> Whoa! I've been off RBR for a while and come back to find Arg leaving the evergreen state? I thought you just got into a house here?


You must have missed the Lounge discussion about his promotion...I believe he's moving to Wisconsin in the very near future. 

A job promotion for sure, but not sure about a riding promotion


----------



## alexp247365

Antonelli, Come to St. Paul or Minneapolis. We have 4 seasons, but you can ride for 7-8 months of the year on road. Great bike trail system. Some of the most beautiful summers around. 

Racing here is basically a crit on Tuesdays, a TT on Wednesdays, and about 6 road-races a year. You would also be close to Super-week, and Tour of America's Dairlyland. Lots of good riding racing clubs here as well. Most of my fellow club mates that ride road/gravel get in a good 40+ races a year.


----------



## Argentius

Minneapolis - St Paul area, yeah. I have seen Pugsleys and the like on sale at basically every bike shop... it's what the locals call unseasonably warm around here, though. That means 28-30 during the day, and teens at night. Apparently we should be in the single digits... at least I get a gentle adjustment period!



Wookiebiker said:


> You must have missed the Lounge discussion about his promotion...I believe he's moving to Wisconsin in the very near future.
> 
> A job promotion for sure, but not sure about a riding promotion


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Argentius said:


> Minneapolis - St Paul area, yeah.


Congrats on the promotion then. Have fun and go visit Paisley Park!


----------

